# some french pics unavailable



## FooF (May 12, 2004)

Some "french style" pics are unavailable, like 

```
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/images/french/statusicon/announcement_old.gif
```










The same, in "standard style" is ok,

```
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/images/statusicon/announcement_old.gif
```
else didn't notice anything

Thanks !

FooF


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi Foof!

Thanks for pointing-out but we have already noticed. This was caused by an update of vbulletin. We're going to fix the problem... soon I hope. We kinda have our handsfull at the moment.

Sorry for the inconveniences.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Kim,

gotta watch every section of the forum today, don't you? Good luck with that ( I guess I feel a bit guilty as well) and thanks for the hard work (I wouldn't do it)

Victor.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

magical pig said:


> Hey Kim,
> 
> gotta watch every section of the forum today, don't you?


You can say that again! :shock:



magical pig said:


> ...and thanks for the hard work (I wouldn't do it)


Awh darn, and I wanted to know if you'd want to trade places with me :twisted:


----------



## FooF (May 12, 2004)

I just switched to standard mode, my side it is solved 

good work, and thank you for the efforts you have to do these days.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

kcp said:


> Awh darn, and I wanted to know if you'd want to trade places with me :twisted:


He, he, NO WAY. I don't need this to give me more headaches than I already have...

Victor.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

FooF said:


> Some "french style" pics are unavailable, like
> 
> ```
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/images/french/statusicon/announcement_old.gif
> ...


All statusicon images uploaded now to French directory.

For some strange reason the version upgrade did not do this automatically.
And why do we need two separate sets for universal identical images?

So many questions, so few answers.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Harri


----------

